# It's been way too long! YCB call #1 of 2016



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 14, 2016)

Finally got a little shop time. No finish yet but I tried my hand at stippling again. Hopefully I'll get a little time since hunting seasons over !

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 14, 2016)

Looking good Elliot !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice job, good to see you back Elliot! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 14, 2016)

Great looking barrel, Elliot! How are you going to finish it?


----------



## Sprung (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks great! Nice to see a call from you again!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice to see you making shavings again Elliot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 14, 2016)

SENC said:


> Great looking barrel, Elliot! How are you going to finish it?



Planning on using call coat but it's a very thick finish so I may have to try to go another route so you can still see the detail in the stippling


----------



## Stelz (Mar 2, 2016)

Love ycb.. nice


----------

